# id help.



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

id help please. i can seem catch his true color he is actually a dark lavender/purple, his fins are blonde, i recieved it with a shippment of pundamilia from overseas.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi deadman, It looks that this fish seems to be a P.azurea like morph but without any certitudes, also it has some characteristics between P.igneopinis(orange fins) and P.azurea. It could be P.azurea Mabibi island due to the colour and body form.
xris


----------

